

“Game of Shells” 15 Minute Interview Test For Front-End Engineers - fold_left
http://jamiemason.github.io/front-end-engineer-interview-exercise/

======
costea123
In 13 mins - [http://jsfiddle.net/jtR9E/](http://jsfiddle.net/jtR9E/) Found
this task pretty interesting, of course i used random, cause that's a normal
think i guess. This test tells the company, the following things about you: 1)
How do you do in a stressed situation; 2) What is the code quality you write;
3) What you're trying to do first, functionality or beauty.

In the beginning a had no idea what should I do, so I found it quite
complicated, but then after a bit of thinking this was quite easy .

Well yes in order to make it more animated I think this should have a
different approach.

------
djgrant
After 15 minutes - [http://jsfiddle.net/NSdyg/](http://jsfiddle.net/NSdyg/)
Another 5 to make it work (almost) -
[http://jsfiddle.net/NSdyg/1/](http://jsfiddle.net/NSdyg/1/)

I don't do much JS (as you can likely tell) but found the task approachable. I
think that the low barrier to entry is a good thing for an interview question.

My approach is described in the comments. I started by writing it out and then
went from there.

------
dustinscherer
s/shellgame/cardflipgame

So. I took the exercise in a different direction. I thought of game of shells
and my mind got stuck on the card flip matching game, so that's what I went
with. I spent most of my time worrying about how much time had gone by, which
wasn't helpful, but I think it came together.

I think the idea of this is great, and I may use a deviation of it for future
pre-hire peer reviews.

------
wanhalo
dunno how to post anonymously because the jsfiddle url contains my user name
:(

[http://jsfiddle.net/wanhalo/G5ShW/1/](http://jsfiddle.net/wanhalo/G5ShW/1/)

------
aamirafridi
done it in 20mins but quite messed up (working) code
[http://jsfiddle.net/aamir/H7mmd/2/](http://jsfiddle.net/aamir/H7mmd/2/)

------
zidan
done it in more than 15min :(
[http://fiddle.jshell.net/v6u6A/4/](http://fiddle.jshell.net/v6u6A/4/)

